# Matching Pioneer Andrew Jones Speakers



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I'm willing to build a goot HT setup for my new living room but since i'm really budget restricted, I'm searching for any deal as low as possible, All I have right now is my Onkyo NR709 and a center speaker SP-C22 that I got on Amazon for $69.99, Now I see the companion bookshelf Pioneer SP-BS22-LR are $129, but searching on ebay I see the previous generation Pioneer SP-BS21-LR are just $59 

Can I match the SP-C22 with the previous SP-BS21?
If so, can I do the same with the Front towers, get the FS51 which right now are half price the new ones FS52. Or should I better for the sake of Sound quality get all the new gen speakers?


Also I'm looking for a good subwoofer, I found the JBL-ES250 (12", 400W RMS) for Just $199 a good choice, can I get a better sub for this price?? I know SVS or HSU make better subs, but that's out of my price range for now. 

My room size is 16 x 18 x 8ft.

Thanks for your comments


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would match the Pioneer phase (2) up front - you can use the
phase (1) for surrounds. The JBL sub can be a nice one for you.
However, there has been some complaints about their sub amp
failing.


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

zieglj01 said:


> I would match the Pioneer phase (2) up front - you can use the
> phase (1) for surrounds. The JBL sub can be a nice one for you.
> However, there has been some complaints about their sub amp
> failing.


Well I didnt know about those complaints, I'd really like a good sub as well as reliable. What else would you recommend for a price range between $200 and $300 tops. 

Thanks for your comments


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290130&Tpk=psw505
Newegg puts this on sale for $199 pretty regularly.

http://www.newegg.com/Pioneer-Home-Audio-Speakers/BrandSubCat/ID-1167-494 

If there is a Fry's in your area they sell the Pioneer speakers cheap every other week.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

sonixpc said:


> Well I didnt know about those complaints, I'd really like a good sub as well as reliable. What else would you recommend for a price range between $200 and $300 tops.


I would try to save a few more dollars and go with the
HSU STF-2 subwoofer for $319

However for a decent sub - I like the looks of the Mordaunt Short sub
While I do not expect it to shatter your windows - the Mordaunt Short,
Cambridge family do not make cheap boom/boom subs
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-10-100w-Powered-Subwoofer-Black/1.html#!more

Different color - picture
http://i.tfcdn.com/img2/TWnn610ABcF...dwGI8CLscI1vAZbhO7qZO8FCKHrPbL_w**/fvUG-v8A.B

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/9588/dsc02975dn2.jpg

While I would not buy them - some people recommend the Dayton sub-
woofers from Parts Express >> they should be better than some older
RadioShack subwoofers.


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

So in short, there's no problem or quality loss mixing 1st and 2nd gen Pioneer speakers?


----------



## sonixpc (Jan 26, 2012)

Regard the sub, what would you choice between JBL ES250 ($199), Polk PSW505 ($249) and BIC F12 ($205)??

To zieglj01: That's why the HSU stf-2 is not a choice so far, it comes down to almost $400 with shipping and taxes.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

sonixpc said:


> So in short, there's no problem or quality loss mixing 1st and 2nd gen Pioneer speakers?


Not for the rear - however, there is for the front channels >> the gen 2
has better detail, definition and bass - the gen 1 is more dark sounding.
The rear channel will mostly be effects.

I would timbre (voice) match the fronts. Now for me, - when it comes to
music the BS22 sounds better than the FS52 towers.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

sonixpc said:


> Regard the sub, what would you choice between JBL ES250 ($199), Polk PSW505 ($249) and BIC F12 ($205)??


Maybe the JBL - for the others, I will pass and would go with
the Mordaunt Short.

other options
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-175-Watt-Powered-Subwoofer-Rose/1.html#!more

Emptek
http://emptek.com/es10i.php


----------

